# What's the steepest grade you've climbed?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I headed out for a ride this morning, planning on my usual route. As per the norm, the weather boys and gals got the forecast wrong again, and I wound up in a saturating mist for a good portion of the ride. Didn't dampen my spirits much, and I plugged along at my usual clip.

At some point, however, I decided to change course a bit and head back inland, away from the coast in hopes of evading the damp conditions. I wound up and around my starting point and decided 50 miles wasn't enough. 

So I continued on, heading up to Blue Hills (my old mountain biking route down the street from my house) and tackled the access road to the top of Big Blue. It's about a mile long with an average grade of (if the data is correct) 9.7%. I used to fly up this thing a few years back, doing 10 climbs up and down. But after 60 miles, and hitting what I learned to be a 15% grade bend, today, it was like gasping for air through a narrow straw. 5:44 and an avg just above 8.1mph aint' all that bad considering the dew point was in the low 70's, and I was drenched in sweat and out of water. 

I think I'm going to have to make it a part of my route. 

I just signed up for Strava and downloaded my last 12 rides from the Garmin Edge, including today's run. On my dashboard, it's claimed to be a Cat 4 climb (probably since it was at the end of my ride), and I'm ranked 22nd of a group of other Strava boys who've tackled the hill -- off by 1:42. Something I'm sure to beat in the days ahead. :thumbsup: 

While my AO is considered "flat" by most, I'm now waiting to be humbled by some RBR mountain boys. So lets have it? What's the steepest climbs you've taken on?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Riding the "De Ronde" here in Portland there are two streets that average around 25% (College and Brinwood)... steep enough that if you stay seated it's tough to keep the front wheel on the ground, and a 39x26 is not nearly low enough gearing


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I did one where I was hanging so far over the bars to keep the front wheel down, I could hardly pedal. I can only guess the grade. We have lots of 17-22% ramps around where I live.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Riding the "De Ronde" here in Portland there are two streets that average around 25% (College and Brinwood)... steep enough that if you stay seated it's tough to keep the front wheel on the ground, and a 39x26 is not nearly low enough gearing


I tried riding up a ski slope (of the same hill above) on my mountain bike a few years back. It's a scary feeling being clipped into the pedals, leaning as far forward into the bars as you can go, and nearly popping wheelies as you gasp your way up the climb.

I made the hill a couple time, though back in those days I didn't have the Garmin to tell me the grade. Very tough going.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

11.7% is the steepest I have on file, it was fairly long (at least for our area, not mountains).


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Do mountain bike trails count?

On a road, my best that I know of is 8%


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I think one of the steepest slopes was the "wall" at the top of Mt. Diablo. I recall seeing 20 or 21% on the Garmin as I cranked up that last few hundred meters. 39/26 wasn't low enough. Even 34/27 isn't low enough!

After 13 or so mi of uphill preceeding it, that wall was painful. 

Here's data from one of my rides up it. I was with my wife this day so kept the pace low. My best time up from the start of the hill is 1:12:19 (see split 2). Diablo! by jnshapiro at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Wood Devil said:


> It's about a mile long with an average grade of (if the data is correct) 9.7%. I used to fly up this thing a few years back, doing 10 climbs up and down. But after 60 miles, and hitting what I learned to be a 15% grade bend, today, it was like gasping for air through a narrow straw.


From what I've heard, Garmin grades are overestimates. If you got your data from other sources (like all the local shop rats know such and such is 15%), then it's probably as advertised.

Best for me is around 20%. Though I do have a "ride" I sometimes do with 6 categorized climbs (2 4's and 4 5's) and they all have ramps north of 10% including that 20% one. It's about ~3,400 feet of elevation in a 22 mile ride.

I keep meaning to do the Ronde de Portlandia (the ride Wookie mentions with some 25%-ers) but my health has conspired against me the past few years.

While not terribly steep, here are the 3 climbs I did on my nice Sunday ride:
Bike Climb Profile | Category 3 Climb near Portland | Times and Leaders | Strava
Bike Climb Profile | Category 3 Climb near Portland | Times and Leaders | Strava
Bike Climb Profile | Category 2 Climb near Portland | Times and Leaders | Strava


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

According to MapMyRide I hit an 18% grade the other week. It was bad but some of the smaller local ones seem worse (this was out a ways) but that might be because I hit them at the end of my ride.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

A few of these high-20's/low-30 percent efforts...


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Geez, how do you go down that road with a stop sign at the end???


----------



## me_not_you (May 22, 2010)

AZPOWERHOUSE said:


> Geez, how do you go down that road with a stop sign at the end???


Disc Brakes


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

My steepest so far is in the Finger Lakes region of Western NY--Maple Beach Road climbing up from Conesus Lake's West Lake Road. It measured 18% on my cyclometer (barometric), and 19% on my ride partner's Garmin.

Next month I get to try Bopple Hill Road climbing up from Canadaigua Lake. That's 23%. Think I should swap my standard for a compact?


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

It's not very long (maybe 500m?) but I have a 20% climb waiting for me outside my house that I pretty much climb daily. It can be a painful grind when I'm commuting, as my beater runs a low gear of 39x21.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

On the road bike, 20% or 21%. There are steeper roads in town, but I prefer not to go up them. Actually, I prefer not to go up the 20% ones.


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

This weekend, I did 53 miles of hills and the average grade was around 8-11% with the most being 18%. There were 14 major climbs. After a while of 8-11% grade, 2-6% grade hills seemed to feel like 0% grade. lol

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/104824641'></iframe>


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Steepest known climb for me has been 18%, about 3/4 mile in length. There was a shorter one on a ride I did last fall that may have been a bit steeper, but I don't know for sure. On both I used my 39x29 and kept flicking the lever in search of a lower gear that wasn't there.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

23.3% It was actually posted on a sign by a local bike club. Don't know the length of the climb as it was a curve. From the top you were much higher than the tops of the last telephone poles you could see in the bend. Some kid about 20 years old was doing repeats.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

brucew said:


> My steepest so far is in the Finger Lakes region of Western NY--Maple Beach Road climbing up from Conesus Lake's West Lake Road. It measured 18% on my cyclometer (barometric), and 19% on my ride partner's Garmin.
> 
> Next month I get to try Bopple Hill Road climbing up from Canadaigua Lake. That's 23%. Think I should swap my standard for a compact?


Yes. 

Bopple Hill is a complete bastard of a climb. The first time I rode it I came around the corner and said "You've got to be kidding me." Once I came around the hairpin half way through, I thought "who the f**k designed this road?"

I'm guessing you're doing the Highlander? Great ride, absolutely brutal climb up Bopple.

Worst I've seen is 24% (Garmin said 26%) on the Devil's Kitchen Climb up Platte Clove Rd.


----------



## jgrabowmst (Jun 22, 2011)

I just went through and mapped my latest run on MMR to see what they said (no fancy GPS cycling computer here)...

supposedly there's a Cat5 climb in the beginning of one of my routes, it's a very tough climb, it starts off not so bad, but it does not go easy on you...just about 1.5 miles long, and it's a devilish ride...Maybe I'll hit it up more often...

bonestonne's Private Profile

should be viewable if anyone's curious or wants to teach me something


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a few 15% grades near me, but they're pretty short. In Iowa, it's not so much about the mile long climbs at 20%... it's the 10 mile false flats at 1-2% that'll get you.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a 23% grade not far from me. I might have done steeper ones in Italy, but the local one is the only one with good data from my garmin. The road from my house to the main road has two 15% and one 17% to get to the top. On commute days, I ride to the end of the driveway and walk the 100 feet up the 17% and then mount and ride the other two. My driveway is off camber so I can hold any momentum when I turn onto the narrow road. 

Sunday's ride from my house and around Bainbridge Island had several double digit climbs. Around here, a good ride has an average of 17 mph with a 45mph max speed. Not much level road.


----------



## bikerman (Jul 25, 2011)

8 mile of avg +10% at Tunistas Creek rd.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

26% for me, a hill in Nanaimo, BC. it's only about 600 meters long... took what felt like half a day zig-zagging back and forth. Couldn't go straight up, didn't have the gearing or the legs.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I've ridden on sections that were about 23%, which made me almost lose my front wheel even while leaning fully forward climbing out my saddle. 

One of the most enjoyable climbs I like to do near my home is Tranquillon Peak on the Califonia Central coast.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

25%, according to the county. Arkansas is littered with hills like this.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow!
20-25% for some of you guys is brutal!

I haven't ridden anything that steep, but I rode Mt. Baldy (L'Etape du California) and the last climb had 2000 feet of gain in only 4.3 miles. Most of it was 14-15%. It was the hardest 4 miles EVER!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I've done Iowa hill and Anderson grade. Both advertised at over 20%. I know that after about half a mile I have to start zig zagging to lower the gradient.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, is it bad if I'm forwarding some of these hills to some longboard kids I know?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The steepest pitch so far was the climb to Casera Cruden


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The steepest I have seen here in Germany is 25%, but it is only for 750m. I found it trying to get to a ruined castle I always passed on my normal ride. Going up was definately out of the saddle with a 39-26, but that was nothing compared to coming down. Ass off the back of the saddle and I still felt like I was going over the bars.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

This for me when I was a lot younger, If I remember I cycled up the pass without getting off my bike, although a lot of cycling from one side of the road to the other!
Hardknott Pass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Steepest I've climbed and survived was on my mountain bike.. Maybe a quarter mile of sideways run up a near wall of a hill.. Even in my granny gear leaning forward all and on the nose of my saddle I was losing contact with the ground... No idea about the actual grade though!


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

The Côte St-Ange in Chicoutimi, Canada with a 33% gradient . I couldn't keep traction and stand up on the first attempt at St-Ange the second one was on a Rohloff hub. Diablo's wall in CA and Filbert Street in San Fran were probably pretty close to that.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

23% supposedly. 

The first few time I went up there it was a little slow but pretty easy.
It's gotten a lot harder since I decided to actually stay on the bike and pedal though.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> I'm guessing you're doing the Highlander? Great ride, absolutely brutal climb up Bopple..


Aye, laddie. The Highlander.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I've only done 8.6%...but that was the average for 15 miles. Grossglockner, Austria.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Los Gatos in De Luz is around 23-24% for pitches (just shy of a mile overall). I don't think I can climb it with my compact double just cause it doesn't let up.

The 7 Sister's in Laguna are all under a mile and around 18-20% for extended parts.

USAC MTB Nats the climb this year was about 3/4mi and I think Trebon said it was around 24-25% in a spot or two.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I just looked it up on Google Earth. The gnarliest hill I've ever done, period, was 28.8% grade on what was pretty much a sand dune in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

We have a bunch here in SE PA that are pretty steep, but most of the steep sections are very short. There is one that is on ride we do quite often that is right around 25%, but only for about 25 yards. It's still pretty steep the rest of the way 15 - 18% for about a mile. 

There is also a lengendary road that people claim hits 30%. Not sure it truly is this steep, but it is rough for sure. It's one of the KOM hills on the Univest Grand Prix and I have seen pros walking it during the race.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

I did the brasstown bald buster century a couple years ago. The climb up to brasstown has 'the wall' I want to say it's over 30%, it's crazy steep. I did blood sweat and gears this year and snake mnt was a little steep at the top.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Yes.
> 
> Bopple Hill is a complete bastard of a climb. The first time I rode it I came around the corner and said "You've got to be kidding me." Once I came around the hairpin half way through, I thought "who the f**k designed this road?"
> 
> ...


I raced up that climb this week. I don't remember to much of it (possibly blacking out from the pain), but I know it was hell. I remember previewing it and actually having to WALK up the hill. I have NEVER had to walk up a hill on a road bike in my life. I've done brasstown in a 39-23, but Devil's Kitchen was just too much. I made it up during the race, but I had to mailbox it for a good part of the climb. 12% average over 5km. But what killed me was the sharp kickers of 100-200m of18-20% with "rests* of 8-10% grades. 

And video of what it looks like: ‪Devil's Kitchen Climb‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

I believe it was 20% heading up to Rim of the World, and it killed me even with 34/28 gearing...


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

33% grade, spun with 26-34, nothing special.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

20% according to my Garmin


----------



## NJRoadie (May 13, 2004)

133%. It was at the end of a group ride where we averaged 34mph. My 42x19 was not nearly enough for that climb, which was a highway overpass.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

We have some decent hills in SW Wisconsin but the roads wont be close to 20% because they would be instantly undrivable in snow.

So my steepest is far from home.

Alta Mesa Road off Hwy 1 near Irish Beach in NoCA.

I was visiting a friend with a vacation home there. Had a rental bike that I picked up in San Francisco.

He doesn't bike, but I asked what roads had good hills nearby. He pointed to the houses high up the ridge on the inland side of Hwy 1.

Alta Mesa doesn't actually go anywhere but to those few huge houses up the ridge. It hits 20+% for short stretches. I stayed on the bike, but felt like I was going to flip over.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

21% was the steepest section, but it was only a section and was pretty short (around 100 meters or so). It was still overwhelmingly brutal when I got there. I was on my ‘85 steel Fuji with downtube friction shifters and when I crested, I couldn't stop panting. Then, I got dizzy and my insides began to hurt and I vomited. Ahhh, good times – the neighbors just love me. 

I don’t really do anything more than an avg of 10% or so.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Linden Ave. in Auburn, CA. The last block is the steepest, with a 25% section. I have mtb gearing on my road bike, so I climbed this in the saddle with my 24-34.

Here's video proof. Be forewarned, this is raw footage and I'm a female cyclist, so if you have anyone within earshot you may want to let them know that you're not watching something inappropriate. :wink5:

Auburn/Newcastle climbs by freighttraininguphill at Garmin Connect - Details

‪Linden Ave climb 5-1-11 - 25% grade‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

A ride mapped on 07/18/2011 in Juneau, AK | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE

this is the steepest i've climbed so far. there is one other ride (road to the ski lodge) that has a cat4 on it..


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Linden Ave. in Auburn, CA. The last block is the steepest, with a 25% section. I have mtb gearing on my road bike, so I climbed this in the saddle with my 24-34.
> 
> Here's video proof. Be forewarned, this is raw footage and I'm a female cyclist, so if you have anyone within earshot you may want to let them know that you're not watching something inappropriate. :wink5:


Congrats on the climb! What camera and mount did you use to make this video?


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Milk-Bone said:


> Congrats on the climb! What camera and mount did you use to make this video?


Thanks!  I used a Kodak Playsport shoot-and-share camcorder (similar form factor to a Flip Video cam) mounted on a Pedco UltraClamp handlebar mount.

Unfortunately, I may have overtightened the camera on the mount one too many times. The tripod hole is cracked and stripped now, so I have to use a small bungee cord through the wrist strap to keep the camera from moving around too much. I have a ContourHD on the way from Amazon.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Thanks!  I used a Kodak Playsport shoot-and-share camcorder (similar form factor to a Flip Video cam) mounted on a Pedco UltraClamp handlebar mount.


Thanks! Pretty cool setup.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Brad the Bold said:


> We have some decent hills in SW Wisconsin but the roads wont be close to 20% because they would be instantly undrivable in snow.
> 
> So my steepest is far from home.
> 
> ...



Ever been up Catfish hill? 24% for .4 mile. I remember always being scared of that hill when it was right in the middle of the Catfish 50 bike race. There are a few climbs right around 20% in SW Wisconsin, many over 15% for sure. Trout Run road, Plattes Valley etc.

These steep grades don't matter if you have the gearing, then it's just a balancing act. So many people run such low gearing nowadays that they can spin up any hill, so it's not really about a maximal effort that makes the hill un-rideable anymore.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

brucew said:


> Aye, laddie. The Highlander.


First time? You'll love it. The atmosphere is great, the volunteers are top notch, and the countryside is absolutely gorgeous.

Of course, I haven't done any of it for 3 or 4 years now...


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

Steepest for me is Canton Ave. here in Pittsburgh. It is only 1/10th mile long but it is a 37% grade.


----------



## gmleonard (Jun 11, 2011)

I've done most of these

Hills of Long Island | Suffolk Bicycle Riders Association

They all sucked


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

Since this is the Internet, the steepest grade I climbed is 100%. Can't get any steeper. Of course it was a portable rock wall. 

But I did climb the steepest paved road in the U.S. listed at max grade of 45%. 

Bonus List

But I was in a 4 wheel drive or walking the times I did it.  They won't allow bikes down the road.

Most of the the grades I see being posted seem to be wishful thinking. After watch the TDF and seeing the grades they were climbing that were "beyond category" climbs that were no where near as steep as what so many here claim to climb I have serious doubts as to the validity of these claims. 

But if it makes you feel better...................

And this- one of the most difficult road climbs around
le Mauna Kea via Hilo


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Linden Ave. in Auburn, CA. The last block is the steepest, with a 25% section. I have mtb gearing on my road bike, so I climbed this in the saddle with my 24-34.
> 
> Here's video proof. Be forewarned, this is raw footage and I'm a female cyclist, so if you have anyone within earshot you may want to let them know that you're not watching something inappropriate. :wink5:
> 
> ...


Great climb especially considering it was a hybrid and seated.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know the grade, but I know I could do a 60 mph descent down it. I used to ride the Pali Highway on Oahu in Hawaii. I would do it twice on specified training days. It was 7 miles up, and pretty damn steep at times. 

Now I live in Chicago. No mountains.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Great climb especially considering it was a hybrid and seated.


Thank you.  Since this video was uploaded, I have found out that Specialized markets the Sirrus as a flat-bar road bike, so I consider my Sirrus a road bike now. No wonder it's so fast!

My Dolce is a true drop-bar road bike. Both bikes are triples with mtb gearing, with 24-tooth small chainrings and Shimano MegaRange 11-34 cassettes.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Thank you.  Since this video was uploaded, I have found out that Specialized markets the Sirrus as a flat-bar road bike, so I consider my Sirrus a road bike now. No wonder it's so fast!
> 
> My Dolce is a true drop-bar road bike. Both bikes are triples with mtb gearing, with 24-tooth small chainrings and Shimano MegaRange 11-34 cassettes.


Wait wait wait...your front chainring is smaller than the biggest one on your cassette? 

What, do you ride up the Eiffel tower or something?


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

old_fuji said:


> Wait wait wait...your front chainring is smaller than the biggest one on your cassette?
> 
> What, do you ride up the Eiffel tower or something?


Yup, mtb gearing. I have to make up for my lack of climbing prowess by using ridiculously low gears.

I have a feeling that even if I'm successful in getting rid of this last 20 pounds of blubber, I will still need a triple for the really steep stuff.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*20%*

Did one in Germany that was posted with an actual street sign that said 20%. There are a couple of climbs here in the NY Finger Lakes area that have the same bite, but I don't know what the actual grades are


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

vontress said:


> I've done Iowa hill and Anderson grade. Both advertised at over 20%. I know that after about half a mile I have to start zig zagging to lower the gradient.


Are you talking about Iowa Hill near Colfax here in Northern CA? I climbed that last month and I was very grateful for the mtb gearing on my road bike, which allowed me to climb it seated and straight up. I measured 23% on the steepest section. It was an absolutely brutal climb!

Here's my ride report from that day with Garmin data, pictures, and a video with data overlay: forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting...y-hardest-climb-so-far-pics-video-256726.html


----------



## HeluvaSkier (Sep 11, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Yes.
> 
> Bopple Hill is a complete bastard of a climb. The first time I rode it I came around the corner and said "You've got to be kidding me." Once I came around the hairpin half way through, I thought "who the f**k designed this road?"
> 
> ...





brucew said:


> Aye, laddie. The Highlander.


Yeah... Bopple is a PITA... although it is easier at the beginning than at the end. At mile 95 like it was a few years ago, it was simply miserable. Last year there was a very long 19% grade just after coming off the bluff on Keuka Lake... somewhere around mile 90 of 130. That was pretty bad if I recall. 

I do that ride with a 50/34 and 11-28... best decision I've made. 

You doing the TT the day before the Highlander?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

kini said:


> Most of the the grades I see being posted seem to be wishful thinking. After watch the TDF and seeing the grades they were climbing that were "beyond category" climbs that were no where near as steep as what so many here claim to climb I have serious doubts as to the validity of these claims.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better...................


I'll bite... most of the climbs mentioned here, some with pictures, some with video, and some with GPS data and evidence to back it up... so you can doubt the validity all you want, but maybe a few points to ponder first...

Most of these climbs are short bursts, a few hundred meters at best. Usually designed long ago where the shortest route was often straight up.

Now for the tour... most of the climbs on tour are long climbs, lower gradients for much longer lengths of time, many miles even. There's plenty of information on the web on how climbs are graded.

The tour leaves out big climbs like this, it serves no purpose. It would be too hard to get everyone through including the caravan, support, media, fans, etc. However, in other races like some of the northern classics, they have many climbs with grades in the 18-25% range and Stelvio Pass which they did in the Giro a couple of years back was rated at 22%.

They're out there, maybe you should go find one and try it.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Matt1986 said:


> It's not very long (maybe 500m?) but I have a 20% climb waiting for me outside my house that I pretty much climb daily. It can be a painful grind when I'm commuting, as my beater runs a low gear of 39x21.


Yep, me too. About 300 yards, 19-22%. That is the steepest I've climbed. 39x23 is plenty.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Moreover, the TdF isn't about the steepest climbs, but rather the grind of doing consecutive days of good climbing on average grades... just twice as fast as the rest of us.


----------



## BetweenRides (Oct 11, 2005)

Did Bike Virginia this year and the hardest ride was Day 3, which was SE of Radford, VA up towards the Blue Ridge Parkway. I'm a flatlander from Illinois and I won't try something like this again without a compact crank or my spare bike that has a triple. I looked down at my Garmin quite a few times that day, most grades I remember were in the high teens, one in particular was 25%, most people walking.


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

Interestingly, my steepest climbs happened when I was a young teenager with a new Nishiki road bike. Woolverton Road, in Grimsby, Ontario. I used to bike up this road a lot to visit friends, and later on in life, go to work. It ascends the Niagara Escarpment, the ridge that Niagara Falls falls over. It has an average grade of 8% with sections at over 17%, although the whole climb is maybe 1 mile long. I remember those climbs. Here is a photo I found online with a pretty good perspective of one of the steeper areas. if you could pan to the right in this photo, you could look across Lk Ontario and possibly see Toronto.. Woolverton Road | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Actually, I just checked it out in Google Maps Street View. Pretty cool.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 21, 2011)

jsk0307 said:


> Steepest for me is Canton Ave. here in Pittsburgh. It is only 1/10th mile long but it is a 37% grade.


Yep, I did this one the Saturday after Thanksgiving last year, part of the "Dirty Dozen"

Here is an article on the road:

Here: In Beechview

It is the steepest in the world (yes, steeper than that one in New Zealand, but much shorter). Ohh yeah...is it COBBLES.

Photographic proof of me riding the hill:










I was definitely one of the heaviest guys to make it, at nearly 200 lbs.

Here is one of the other difficult hills, Boustead St, which is just under 30% but almost a half of a mile:










The profile shot shows the grade much more accurately.


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

IcemanYVR;3496981
They're out there said:


> They are running the revised Sea to Stars race this Saturday. Sea level to 9K feet, 49 miles plus most of the way is very windy. Maun Lani resort to Mauna Kea visitor's center.
> 
> I'm too much of a puss to do it :blush2: Maybe if I had a compact with at least 28, but I know I'd never make it with my 39/28. Hell I wouldn't even make it to the steep section :cryin:
> 
> Gene


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

18% for 1/2 mile....nearly killed me. i had to stop 3 times. It was ridiculous. Well, I was gassing it on the way to the base of the climb, NOT expecting my noobie Mountain Bike friend (at the time and is now a triathlete) to try and tackle a monster grade. Talk about getting hammered. 

I shall, however, try and conquer that climb again soon. This time w/ out stopping....and probably some torn ligaments when I get to the top


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Matt1986 said:


> It's not very long (maybe 500m?) but I have a 20% climb waiting for me outside my house that I pretty much climb daily. It can be a painful grind when I'm commuting, as my beater runs a low gear of 39x21.


wait, you climb 20% grade in 39x21? at what speed/cadence may I ask?!


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Ride from Dardanelle on Hwy 108 east over the Sonora Pass down to Levitt Meadow and back. There are numerous very steep pitch segments, +25% and that was confirmed on my Garmin 500. Here is a sign heading east, there are others like this heading west heading back from Levitt Meadows. From Dardanelle over the Sonora Pass and down to Levitt and back to the Sonora Pass was 32 miles, 7085ft of climbing.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel,
I can not believe you only burned 1100 calories! I thought you'd have burned at least 2-3x that. 4000 foot elevation in 2 hours and nearly 30 miles. That's a lot of work. Good job.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

With standard gearing (39/53 11-23) the hill after Honokohau, Maui is the steepest sustained pitch I can manage. It's a full on sprint to stay on top of the gear (about 8mph) and it lasts about 250 yards. Anyone know what the pitch of that section is?


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

according to map my ride (insert disclaimer of unknown accuracy here), 14%, and i guess i believe it.


----------



## tylerwal (Jul 28, 2011)

I've seen 22% on one climb I've done.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have no idea what the steepest grade I've climbed. I will say though, I've never met a paved hill that I couldn't walk.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

kmunny19 said:


> according to map my ride (insert disclaimer of unknown accuracy here), 14%, and i guess i believe it.


Hmm, I'd have guessed well over 20%. It's a wall that most people can't make with standard gearing. I can't find it on there, can you provide a link?


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I've ridden Boustead and Canton in Pittsburgh. So yeah, I've ridden what is reputedly the steepest hill in the world. Good times!


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Hardknott pass and Wrynose pass in the Lake District National Park (Cumbria, England) are the worst I've ever ridden.

Hardknott:



















Probably the most brutal climb I've done is Bwlch y Groes (Pass of the Cross) in Snowdonia, also named Hellfire Pass by the English. While the max ramps are only [??] 25%, the main section averages over 14%. :crazy: I was fairly certain I was going to pass out near the top.

Next time we go to Wales, I must try Ffordd Penllech!


----------



## Joe.90 (Sep 5, 2011)

Did a ride today, there was 4 climbs in it, first one being an average of 18% it went on for a mile, the second a short climb of prob under a 1/4 mile at 25% the 3rd was the biggest it was 15-18% but went on for 1 and a 1/2 mile. That was a killer....then a shorter 4th with climbs of up for 25% but for very short climbs, it prob averaged at about 5-10%...all in all a hard day  I live in a valley so there are plenty if climbs to keep me entertained


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Tour de Hugel in Austin on the second Saturday in November. Around 110 miles with 12,000-15,000 feet of climbing. There are 5 or 6 climbs 22-25% grade. Gets to the point you pray for only a 11% climb. Can't walk up the steep climbs in cleated shoes and can't zig zag across the road due to traffic. The only good news is that the really steep climbs are short.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

17% on the road bike, gotta love my triple.

Cant imagine what grade ive climbed on the MTB, thats more of a balance issue rather than strength.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

20% - On my local Mt. Bike ride in Brentwood. CA. Starting on pavement on Westridge Road up to the trail head and fireroad to Mulholland Dr. It starts around 10-15% then you see the wall at 20% for the last 1/4 mile. then eases up at the trail head. First time as a beginner, I walked, then tried traversing. I can make it in the granny gear. You see roadies doing it all the time.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

As a kid in Hong Kong 30-31% on a BMX.

More recently (Monday morning), max 22.8% and an average of 4.6% over 9.6 miles from El Bosque to Puerto Del Boyar in souther Spain. An hour and ten minutes to get up, eighteen minutes to get down. 

Back in a cold and miserable London now though!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Brasstown Bald - Georgia
Total elevation – 1,824 ft
Length – 3.1 miles
Average Grade – 11.1% (21%)
Rating – 2.14 (cat 1)


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's the steepest long climb I've ever done. This is Iowa Hill Road in Colfax, CA. The first 1.8 miles have a 13.5% average grade. Max grade was 23%. 

Check out the low average speed (not that my average speed was ever anything to brag about anyway). It's several mph lower than it normally is on a climbing ride, which should give you an idea just how hard this climb is: Iowa Hill Road by freighttraininguphill at Garmin Connect - Details

I did the entire climb in the saddle on my Specialized Dolce Triple road bike with a 24t small chainring and Shimano MegaRange 11-34 cassette. I only had to use the lowest gear on the steepest sections.

I put the GPS overlay on the video so you can see for yourself how steep it is. 

My standard warning applies to this video. There's lots of female cyclist suffer sounds on here, so keep that in mind if you have anyone within earshot.

Iowa Hill Road climb 7-24-11 - YouTube





There is a century ride with an optional time trial up the steepest part. 

Iowa Hill Road TT finish line by kittyz202, on Flickr

Sign at top of steepest part. The descent sucks!

Iowa Hill Road 15% grade sign by kittyz202, on Flickr


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Uhlerstown Hill Road, in Bucks County, PA. Just across the river from Frenchtown, NJ. Several hundred yards of 20+%. It's closed off during the winter with swinging gates. There is a scenic covered bridge at the bottom that sucks in the unwary...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Terex said:


> Uhlerstown Hill Road, in Bucks County, PA. Just across the river from Frenchtown, NJ. Several hundred yards of 20+%. It's closed off during the winter with swinging gates. There is a scenic covered bridge at the bottom that sucks in the unwary...


Think I did that last year during the Covered Bridge ride. Great ride terribly marked. Bridge at bottom was being repaired and I either had to go back up it or cut down a dirt road. Chose dirt.


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

JoelS said:


> I think one of the steepest slopes was the "wall" at the top of Mt. Diablo. I recall seeing 20 or 21% on the Garmin as I cranked up that last few hundred meters. 39/26 wasn't low enough. Even 34/27 isn't low enough!
> 
> After 13 or so mi of uphill preceeding it, that wall was painful.



I'm from the Boston area, but I've done the Mt. Diablo climb twice. The climb is longer and steeper than anything I've ridden back east. I've been told by someone who has ridden Diablo and Alpe D'Huez that the two climbs are very similar. The "wall" is tough. On my first try a got a calf cramp about half way up the "wall" and had to walk the last half. I made it bottom to top without stopping on my second attempt. It's definitely the steeps grade I have ever climbed. I did both climbs with a 39/25. Ouch!!!!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tomtama said:


> I'm from the Boston area, but I've done the Mt. Diablo climb twice. The climb is longer and steeper than anything I've ridden back east. I've been told by someone who has ridden Diablo and Alpe D'Huez that the two climbs are very similar. The "wall" is tough. On my first try a got a calf cramp about half way up the "wall" and had to walk the last half. I made it bottom to top without stopping on my second attempt. It's definitely the steeps grade I have ever climbed. I did both climbs with a 39/25. Ouch!!!!


Fargo Street in LA. 33%. Last stretch on Diablo is a false flat compared to Fargo.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Linden Ave. in Auburn, CA. The last block is the steepest, with a 25% section. I have mtb gearing on my road bike, so I climbed this in the saddle with my 24-34.
> 
> Here's video proof. Be forewarned, this is raw footage and I'm a female cyclist, so if you have anyone within earshot you may want to let them know that you're not watching something inappropriate. :wink5:
> 
> ...


I love your videos. :thumbsup: You've got to go through some chains, though, with all the climbing you do.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

freighttraininguphill said:


> My standard warning applies to this video. There's lots of female cyclist suffer sounds on here, so keep that in mind if you have anyone within earshot.


Gdamn right you need a warning :blush2: 

So I'm watching your nasty vid horizontal in bed next the the Mrs. who is cheering on an Ironman competitor on Universal Sports (why no HD I have not a clue) while doing some editing on the Mac with the earbuds in. 

Thinking I'm safe I've got the PC volume about 1/4...but as your sufferfest breaths forward I notice her take a bud out of the ear. I quickly mute and minimize. She buds up. I restart. She buds out again (both). I mute and minimize (to some business .ppt by the way). I can feel my screen getting the hairy eye. Well this goes on for a bit until she rips everything out of her ears and tosses the mac aside and demands what the hell I'm listening to. Without hesitation I say; "bike porn". Her reply:

"You idiot" 

...and in stride buds up and reopens the mac.

Great video btw, strong work with a sound more interesting than women's tennis match :thumbsup:


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

brucew said:


> My steepest so far is in the Finger Lakes region of Western NY--Maple Beach Road climbing up from Conesus Lake's West Lake Road. It measured 18% on my cyclometer (barometric), and 19% on my ride partner's Garmin.
> 
> Next month I get to try Bopple Hill Road climbing up from Canadaigua Lake. That's 23%. Think I should swap my standard for a compact?


I lived in Naples all my life. Bopple Hill is the best! You get a nice long steep climb up what we call miller hill then go back down hill before hitting bopple. Luckily if you happen to kick the bucket at the top (the steepest part) there is a cemetery at the top. Also, if you are crazy you can go up Gannet hill that is just south of Bopple. It is easily twice as long and just about as steep!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sure of the % but I've flipped over backwards.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Wood Devil said:


> I love your videos. :thumbsup: You've got to go through some chains, though, with all the climbing you do.





DonDenver said:


> Gdamn right you need a warning :blush2:
> 
> So I'm watching your nasty vid horizontal in bed next the the Mrs. who is cheering on an Ironman competitor on Universal Sports (why no HD I have not a clue) while doing some editing on the Mac with the earbuds in.
> 
> ...


This is what I love about forums. Just when I figure everyone is sick and tired of my videos, people express their appreciation. Thanks :wink5: 

I like to keep my videos with original ride audio because they document my rides exactly as they happened. It gives the viewer a much better idea of how hard I worked on the climb, especially with the GPS overlay. You can also hear where I shifted up or down.

I measured the chain on my road bike after my last ride. If I'm measuring it right, it's still good. I put the chain a year ago when I modified the gearing, and the bike has only been used on weekend climbing rides, so maybe it doesn't have enough miles on the chain to wear it out yet.


----------



## crashaholic (Jul 11, 2006)

30% grade on the route des cretes outside of Cassis in France.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Allez Rouge said:


> On both I used my 39x29 and kept flicking the lever in search of a lower gear that wasn't there.


Isn't that the worst? I have been known to even flick the front chain ring lever too... you know, "just in case." Yeah, that's when you know you're *really* desperate.


----------



## pierre-san (Aug 19, 2010)

18 to 22% for a solid 3kms. 34/25 is de rigueur! Gotta love the hills around Tokyo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

On the bike? 11%

Off the bike? 14%

One time early in the season, my wife picked out a route with multiple 14% grades, which were just too much for me @ 250 lbs that early in the season with a 34/27 combo. Each time I hopped off the bike to walk up the hill, I thought to myself: "Well, I guess this is just my version of 'hill repeats"!


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I climbed a couple of 15-18% grades on M-22 in Northern Michigan using a 12/27 compact. It was pretty tough for me, especially it had been the 5th & 7th days of my ride up the coast of MI.


----------

